

For 40 years, this Russian family was cut of from all human contact - 66d8kk
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/for-40-years-this-russian-family-was-cut-off-from-all-human-contact-unaware-of-world-war-ii-7354256/

======
js2
Previous (very active) discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5134023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5134023)

~~~
diminish
I'm getting old on HN; some stories are repeating and repeating, and there was
an XKCD about it, it's repeating too and I'm repeating myself too, ohh I'm
getting old on HN...

------
onion2k
At some point in the relatively near future, with the proliferation of Earth
monitoring from space, it'll be possible to 'see' the impact of every person
on our planet, even if they're just a few people living hundreds of miles away
from everyone else. We're getting to the stage where every square metre is
photographed on a regular basis, we're getting space-based streaming video
platforms (eg urthecast.com), and presumably commercial IR spectrum monitoring
is either already there or coming soon.

It's actually heartening that this sort of story, eventually, won't really be
able to happen any more.

~~~
acuozzo
> It's actually heartening that this sort of story, eventually, won't really
> be able to happen any more.

I think it's unfortunate.

What possibilities will exist for people who may want (or may need!) to live a
life outside of the societies of man?

------
frncscgmz
In case you haven't seen it, Vice made and excellent documentary about
Agafia's life in Siberia.

It's a sad yet inspiring story, I highly recommend it for anyone interested.

Heres the link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt2AYafET68](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt2AYafET68)

------
cellover
The book by Vassili Peskov is really interesting and gives lots of detail
about their lives there: [http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Taiga-Fifty-Year-
Religious-Wilder...](http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Taiga-Fifty-Year-Religious-
Wilderness/dp/0385472099/)

------
cincinnatus
Living the libertarian idyll.

------
icebraining
(2013)

